# Ascaso I2



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have an I-2 that I won on a certain well known bidding site quite a long time ago for about £100.

Actually, I wanted the I-1 with the flat burrs, but I didn't know which one I was buying, I took pot luck and ended up coming up short.

Still, for the time I have had the grinder, she has served me well, for the most part the grind is consistent and what I put in I get out, minus a gram or two.

However, when I received it the worm drive shaft was bent about 10 degrees and the handle broken (so I have been turning the wheel with a wrench since I got it.

It was annoying, but not anything I couldn't handle.

Anyway, now the chute has started to crack and it's time for a burr change as well as the spare parts I need, so I was thinking of installing the flat I-1 burr set into the I-2, does anyone know if this is possible?

I know I need to change the burr plate, buy new carriers and burrs and fit them, but I'm not sure if the burr shaft for my I-2 will fit the I-1 burr set.

On the parts list for the I-1 the burr shaft is part of the motor assembly (whereas on the I-2 parts list it is a separate part), so I can't buy it separately as far as I'm aware.

Basically, I'm asking, are the I-2 motor and burr shaft compatible with the I-1 burr set?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you get no joy here, try emailing Ascaso. I had a '08 iMini and when it started playing up they were very helpful by email, and sent me spare parts under warranty.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I am interested in this, I also have an I2 and was wondering if the conversion to flat burrs was possible.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> I am interested in this, I also have an I2 and was wondering if the conversion to flat burrs was possible.


Here are the parts lists.

As you can see the motors are different sizes, will the I-2 motor be able to power the bigger 54mm I-1 burrs?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking at diagrams and images of how to burr plate connects to the motor, the burr shaft and the motor on the I-1 seem to be a single unit because the motor is suspended from the burr plate using the shaft, on the I-2 the motor is screwed onto the plate.

At least this is how it seems, am I wrong?


----------

